# Fight!!!!



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, I've warned you about the lethal weapons attached to the ends of my arms and legs. i can take you all on. 

I'm an expert at bare-knuckle boxing, b'ar wrassling, and chicken....scratching. Whatever. 

I've been banned in several countries, I am hard as nails. Who's first?

step up!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I could never dare to fight a woman. But go ahead, tear me apart if you want. I might enjoy it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ let me grab me whip


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

am i banned? do i get an infraction??


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> Ok, I've warned you about the lethal weapons attached to the ends of my arms and legs. i can take you all on.
> 
> I'm an expert at bare-knuckle boxing, b'ar wrassling, and chicken....scratching. Whatever.
> 
> ...












:b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how much did that guy pay for that costume? he was ripped off. and remember, I'm hard as nails. did I mention that i have psychic superpowers as well. id have all that cutler bent and melted inside of 2 seconds. who's this guy uri geller


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Someone is feeling feisty tody!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Someone is feeling feisty tody!


Toady??! YOu called me a toady! that's at the top of my list of fightin' words! You're next *points at own eyes, then yours*

did I mention I'm tough as guts?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

these are my everday clothes.


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

RRAAAAWWWRR!! _TOUGH AS MARSHMALLOWS!!_










_I'LL HUG YOU SO TIGHT YOU WON'T KNOW YOUR SUGAR LUMPS FROM YOUR SUGAR CUBES!!_

RRRAAAWWWWRRRR


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Bring it on!! I'll use the power of the force and my Jedi mind tricks to confuse and disorient you :duel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

splattice said:


> RRAAAAWWWRR!! _TOUGH AS MARSHMALLOWS!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not a fight. that's FUN


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ecotec83 said:


> Bring it on!! I'll use the power of the force and my Jedi mind tricks to confuse and disorient you :duel


that's not a fight, that's just a mild headache.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> Toady??! YOu called me a toady! that's at the top of my list of fightin' words! You're next *points at own eyes, then yours*
> 
> did I mention I'm tough as guts?


I have never used the word "toady" in my life! That was supposed to say "today".

Also guts are not tough. They are kind of soft and squishy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I had to leave the fight for a while, as I understand there's a mild tizzy happening in the middle east and my phone rang....

then I had to rescue a family from their Volkswagen van which was hanging by its front tires from a precipice with a 30 mile drop.

After a long day of rapelling down K2, there's nothing I like better than a refreshing drink of formaldehyde chased with 40weight. 

Excuse me now, I must change, I'm feeling a bit frumpy in these fatigues. And then I've got some fire to eat, as I'm a little peckish after all that chainsaw juggling. 

after that the pillows come off! FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> I have never used the word "toady" in my life! That was supposed to say "today".
> 
> Also guts are not tough. They are kind of soft and squishy.


ah, but those would be your guts. mine are like suspension cables.


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> that's not a fight. that's FUN


_AARRGH!!! WAR FACE!! RRAAAWWRR_


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

splattice said:


> _AARRGH!!! WAR FACE!! RRAAAWWRR_


i'm quakin in my steel-toed boots, ya big marshmallow.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> ah, but those would be your guts. mine are like suspension cables.


Watch it lady or I'll forget you are one! :b :duel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not. my name is Clyde and I have a beard. I drive a very large vehicle, equipped with very large tires.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

stay back!! i know crazy!! =D


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, I know judo, karate and 10 other Japanese words!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Hey, I know judo, karate and 10 other Japanese words!


lol!! that's great haha =]


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yeah?? I happen to know that "nenuphar" means lily in French. Take that!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ya kno, I hear a lot of yapping on this thread, but I don't see anyone walking the walk.

I'll be outside the Frustrations forum, always, if anyone wants a piece of me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> Ya kno, I hear a lot of yapping on this thread, but I don't see anyone walking the walk.
> 
> I'll be outside the Frustrations forum, always, if anyone wants a piece of me.


Can I have your left arm?


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

_AARGH!!! I'LL CHEW OFF YOUR FACE!!_










STAY PUFT!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Can I have your left arm?


What? NO. This ain't no charity thread. Its a fight thread.



splattice said:


> _AARGH!!! I'LL CHEW OFF YOUR FACE!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I get the urge to poke fun at this guy for his frills and cap and yet simultaneously feel too afraid to do anything about this urge.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I could utterly destroy the lot of you with a single raised eyebrow...you weak fools have no idea. But there are far more important matters that require my utmost attention, so if you'll excuse me...*goes back to playing video games*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Back off all of you - or the kitten gets it


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

I am well versed in karate,kungfu,taik von do,crouching tiger , hidden dragon ...

I also watch a lot of martial arts movies.

So dont get me off my recliner now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jer said:


> I am well versed in karate,kungfu,taik von do,crouching tiger , hidden dragon ...
> 
> I also watch a lot of martial arts movies.
> 
> So dont get me off my recliner now.


would that be a la-z-boy?


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

nah. some used one I bought at a garage sale.
My back hurts and today my shoulder hurts. 

Hey, but I can still fight . I used to fight my kid sister all the time and I used to win sometimes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yeah? well I own two chairs and an ottoman, ***ch.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

well , I have a tv too. beat that weak sister


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

by the way, my whole body's in pain but even unconscious I could still wipe the floor with your weenie ***. and that goes for the rest of you wussies. Thank you for your kind attention, because I'm all about the manners and the beatings. The manners and the beatings.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

now I am getting turned on. keep saying more


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Can I have your left arm?


I need a new liver. ah but wait - I'll keep this one I guess. I'm always ready for St. Patty's day, cuz it turned green long ago.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

havent heard from you in a while. where you feeding your cats, sissy.

unlike you I went outside and killed a mountain lion with my bare hands


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my cats lust Texas blood, so watch it bro. I have to go, the construction site next door just called. The piledriver is broken and they need my bare knuckles.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

My old grand mother does that when she has the flu.

i'll tell you a secret. I descended from Genghis Khan. and we call him the weakling in the family.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Tremble. Tremble in fear, and repent, ye who would dare oppose the might of my weapons.

I feel so nerdy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that just looks like a good Friday night.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jer said:


> My old grand mother does that when she has the flu.
> 
> i'll tell you a secret. I descended from Genghis Khan. and we call him the weakling in the family.


you better go now - those tiny Texas dogies won't rope themselves.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im harder than playing basketball when im going through crack withdrawal


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

uh-yuh. pretty quiet around here now. guess you all ran home to yo mommas.

My work here is done.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*


leonardess said:


> uh-yuh. pretty quiet around here now. guess you all ran home to yo mommas.
> 
> My work here is done.


No, its just something happened while you were away. The err minatory figures of the Fight!!!! thread were temporarily forced into hiding when a bunch of normal people walked past the area we were mulling around:


zomgz said:


> "Eeeek! They're judging us!! Run for your lives..."





odd_one_out said:


> "To the hills!"


<panic ensues...>

They are just returning from their retreats...

Whats that ShyFX? Yeah, its safe to come out now. Whats that jer? Do I know where your mummy is? No, but here is a second hand teddy I found in a rubbish tip I visited**. Hmm? Yes inna sense? No I don't do hugs, but jer looks like he might reciprocate - but only if you initiate one. The rest of the Fight!!! crew apparently ran to their mummies and are yet to return.

[* I need a life.]

[** I'll have you know that despite reports of me 'diving into a rubbish tip' at the first sign of 'normal' people, I did no such thing. My jaunt to the tip to look for reuseable items merely coincided with the arrival of 'them'.]


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I have to go, the construction site next door just called. The piledriver is broken and they need my bare knuckles.


that is just awesome!...sorry, but i had to say it


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm an elf wizard. I have several spells that will obliterate you in one second flat. There's no way a mere mortal could stand up to my powers. Sorry. You're ordinary.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just discovered this thread.

It scares me.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i think leonardess is winning. :whip

please don't hit me anyone, i'm just watching from the viewing stand. opcorn


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Kyaa said:


> I ain't got no powers or weapons and I'm weak, so I'm just going to hang out in the sideline. Hopefully I'll manage to put in a few cheap shots if someone tumbles my way.


a few well-aimed lugies wouldnt go amiss.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> i think leonardess is winning. :whip


happily for you you have recognized this irrefutable fact. YOu will be spared. for a while.



LostPancake said:


> please don't hit me anyone, i'm just watching from the viewing stand. opcorn


there is no watch, there is only do *punch*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> I'm an elf wizard. I have several spells that will obliterate you in one second flat. There's no way a mere mortal could stand up to my powers. Sorry. You're ordinary.


while i munch on my breakfast of brown recluses washed down with cobra venom, I'll point out a few things:

YOu have made the classic schoolgirl mistake of assuming that I wear these tweedy plus-fours and an ascot because I think it makes me more British (likewise for drinking this flowery earl grey), or just due to sheer nerdiness, but you couldn't be more wrong. it is merely a disguise, a clever ruse to hide the awesome force of nature that lurks beneath.

forget everything you though you knew -

Gravity? there ain't no gravity. that's me holding everything down. the tower of pisa? my own little joke.
survival of the fittest? nah - just a list of creatures I have allowed to live.
Finally, you will all get a short, sharp visit from the smack fairy, so watch yourselves.

now, due to rising fuel costs and all, they need me to chuck those planes into the air.

Still want a piece of me? No? Thought not.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> I'm an elf wizard. I have several spells that will obliterate you in one second flat. There's no way a mere mortal could stand up to my powers. Sorry. You're ordinary.


while i munch on my breakfast of brown recluses washed down with cobra venom, I'll point out a few things:

YOu have made the classic schoolgirl mistake of assuming that I wear these tweedy plus-fours and an ascot because I think it makes me more British (likewise for drinking this flowery earl grey), or just due to sheer nerdiness, but you couldn't be more wrong. it is merely a disguise, a clever ruse to hide the awesome force of nature that lurks beneath.

forget everything you though you knew -

Gravity? there ain't no gravity. that's me holding everything down. the tower of pisa? my own little joke.
survival of the fittest? nah - just a list of creatures I have allowed to live.
Finally, you will all get a short, sharp visit from the smack fairy, so watch yourselves.

now, due to rising fuel costs and all, they need me to chuck those planes into the air.

Still want a piece of me? No? Thought not.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

you are a wuss and all talk.

next to your avatar it says "will you people please leave me alone?I'm supposed to be working".

That goes against my Samurai upbringing and warrior traditions.

now go and drink you cup of tea and then fix your curtain frills. You are safe from me, because I would not attack a frail and delicate woman.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> while i munch on my breakfast of brown recluses washed down with cobra venom, I'll point out a few things:
> 
> YOu have made the classic schoolgirl mistake of assuming that I wear these tweedy plus-fours and an ascot because I think it makes me more British (likewise for drinking this flowery earl grey), or just due to sheer nerdiness, but you couldn't be more wrong. it is merely a disguise, a clever ruse to hide the awesome force of nature that lurks beneath.
> 
> ...


Fine, I'll be the one to tell you. You are a grandiose schizophrenic being held in a dungeon cell, left alone with your own demons, pathetically trying to claw your way to freedom, leaving your fingers a bloody mess, while the rest of us appease, amuse, and keep you alive by playing your little game, your only contact with the outside world.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

leonardess said:


> happily for you you have recognized this irrefutable fact. YOu will be spared. for a while.
> 
> there is no watch, there is only do *punch*


wha? you didn't spare for me very long!

um, is it weird that being punched actually felt good? keep doing that - it feels like a massage.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Fine, I'll be the one to tell you. You are a grandiose schizophrenic being held in a dungeon cell, left alone with your own demons, pathetically trying to claw your way to freedom, leaving your fingers a bloody mess, while the rest of us appease, amuse, and keep you alive by playing your little game, your only contact with the outside world.


wow! it's going to be a fun night after all.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> wha? you didn't spare for me very long!
> 
> um, is it weird that being punched actually felt good? keep doing that - it feels like a massage.


yes it's weird, but that doesn't mean it's bad....


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Leonardess.....you have proven that you are a worthy match for any of us. But....can you face Chuck Norris?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

make love not violence


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Blackvixzin said:


> Leonardess.....you have proven that you are a worthy match for any of us. But....can you face Chuck Norris?


I heard Chuck Norris was the result of one of the earliest cloning experiments where they tried to clone something out of leonardess' toe nail clippings. (At the time they were yet to perfect the bit where the clone looks exactly like the original)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

chuck is a milquetoast - a pantywaist, a fop, a buffoon.


----------

